
The System That Wasn't There: Ayn Rand's Failed Philosophy (and Why It Matters) - gwern
http://www.rotman.uwo.ca/the-system-that-wasnt-there-ayn-rands-failed-philosophy-and-why-it-matters/
======
sharemywin
Libertarianism probably converts to other forms of government pretty readily
with a couple assumptions.

1\. All interactions would eventually come under contract.

2\. Since it would be impossible to psychically agree to ever item on a
contract you would need implicit agreement for practicallity.

3\. The government can't restart all contracts every time a new member is
added.

4\. children would most probably be bound to their parents decisions.

5\. Most people(if not all people) would agree to contracts that at least have
some elements to that don't benefit them.

6\. Your pretty much already on a giant social contract.

My logic and arguments are a little sloppy but I hope you can follow my
argument.

